#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Theater 't Speelhuis, Helmond door brand verwoest

## moderator

Een ieder die er wel eens is geweest zal zich 't Speelhuis herinneren is een opmerkelijk pand. Op dit moment, donderdag begin van de avond slaan de vlammen uit het pand en geeft de brandweer aan dat het theater als verloren moet worden beschouwd.

Voor vanavond stond de laatste voorstelling van Montezuma's Revenge, Montezuma's revenge strikes back gebouwd in de grote zaal van het theater.

Speelhuis was een apart theater qua vormgeving, ontworpen door dezelfde architect die ook de bekende kubuswoningen ontworp, Piet Blom.
Deze kubussen staan/stonden ook rondom 't speelhuis, wat zelf gebouwd is uit een veelvoud van de kubusvorm.

Ik ben er met verschillende voorstellingen geweest, meer dan prima zaal om te spelen, artiesten ook altijd happy daar.
Zo midden in het seizoen, aan het einde van 2011 een hele dikke domper voor de collegae die daar werken!

Het laatste wat ik wil/beoog is speculatie over de oorzaak, maar naast mijn eerste gevoel van afschuw had ik wel iets van, "heej, dat is geen raar gebouw, wat is er daar gebeurt wat de oorzaak is geweest dat de hele hut in de gloria staat?"
Nu ben ik bang voor twee dingen, eerste zijn vogels met een grote snavel, tweede is brand... Die vogelangst heb ik niet zoveel last van, brand wil ik zoveel mogelijk zien te voorkomen! Toch ben ik meer dan alleen beroepsmatig zeer benieuwd naar de oorzaak van deze verwoestende fik.

----------


## speakertech

Bij een van de berichten stond dat de brand vermoedelijk bij het mengpaneel is uitgebroken. Hoe ze dat nu al weten?????


Speakertech

----------


## moderator

Die opmerking kwam ook in een interview op Omroep Brabant naar voren, daar vertelde iemand, geen idee wat zijn functie was, dat: "De brandmelding kwam van achter uit de zaal, ter hoogte van de plaatsen van de techniek".

Zal niet de eerste voeding van een mengpaneel zijn die uitfikt. Gelet op de tijd van brandmelding ook wel een plausibel scenario: gebouwd, happie eten, alles staat gereed voor de voorstelling, niemand in de zaal, voeding smeult, brandje ontwikkelt zich, brandmelders gaan af en er is al een brandje gaande met forse rookontwikkeling, BHV actie o beginnende brand te blussen lukt daardoor niet, voordat de brandweer kan gaan blussen al een forse brand...brrr....

----------


## Big Bang

> *Medewerker Speelhuis vertelt*
> Een oudere theatermedewerker met  BHV-jasje was tijdens de brand mensen aan het wegsturen. De man is al  meer dan 25 jaar suppoost in het theater. Volgens hem is de brand  ontstaan bij het gedeelte waar de techniek zit. "Daar was ineens  ontzettend veel rook en vuur te zien", vertelt hij, "Door de deur kwam  rook uit zaal. We hebben geprobeerd de brand te blussen." De suppoost  heeft twintig mensen uit het pand gehaald.
> 
> *Oorzaak mogelijk techniek*
> Verslaggever  Rob van den Broek laat weten dat de brand mogelijk is ontstaan bij het  mengpaneel dat zou worden gebruikt bij het optreden van theater- en  muziekgroep Montezuma's Revenge die donderdagavond zou optreden. Om  19.00 uur werden de bibliotheek en de woningen rond Theater ‘t Speelhuis ontruimd, aldus een woordvoerder van de brandweer.



Inderdaad op Omroep Brabant.
bron 

Erg vervelend voor alle betrokkenen. 

Wel ben ik erg blij dat het BHV-systeem in dit geval goed heeft gewerkt. Doel van BHV is het redden van mensenlevens en dat is gelukt. Als men daar steken in had laten vallen had dit drama nog veel groter kunnen zijn.

----------


## Tyrans

Ik denk dat het misschien wel erger wordt. Alles stond klaar voor de show, maar stel men maakte gebruik van een rookmachine. Hierdoor staan de rookmelder uit en heeft de brand zich rustig kunnen uitbreiden terwijl er niemand in de zaal was.
Ik denk, als dit het geval is, er wat dingen moeten/zullen veranderen.

----------


## NesCio01

> Zal niet de eerste voeding van een mengpaneel zijn die uitfikt.



Montezuma toert met een SD 11, daar zit een bijna
standaard computervoeding in. Zou die zomaar uitfikken?

grtz

ps: gelukkig wordt er veel te gebruiken gear op facebook
aan MZ aangeboden, chapeau!

----------


## stainz

Brand is altijd vervelend, zeker als alles verloren gaat. Alle betrokkenen wens ik alle sterkte toe.

@Tyrans
Ten eerste opent de moderator in de eerste post met het idee om er geen speculeer-topic van te maken want daar wordt niemand beter van, als ik dan in jou post "ik denk/maar stel/ik denk, als dit het geval is" dat je toch iets terughoudender zal moeten zijn..

Dan nog even inhoudelijk; gelukkig bestaan er brandmeldsystemen die niet gevoelig zijn voor (alleen) verandering van de luchtsamenstelling maar ook kijken naar de verandering van de temperatuur. Ik ben zelf werkzaam in een discotheek en hier hangen ook van deze (thermische/gecombineerde brandmeldsystemen) en die gaan dus niet af als je rook gebruikt, of dit soort systemen in Helmond ook aanwezig waren blijft natuurlijk de vraag maar het zou niet onlogisch zijn.

----------


## rene.derksen

Voor degene die zich het gebouw niet konden herinneren, zie hieronder. Tevens de foto van het ANP met het beeld van vandaag.

----------


## frederic

Is het niet beter eerst te wachten op het onderzoek en verslag van de brandweer?
Dan kunnen we pas spreken.

Maar alvast veel sterkte voor de betrokkenen.

----------


## frederic

EN het is nu te hopen dat dir brandwerende gordijnen waren tegen de wanden.

Ik vraag me af of bij dergelijke hitte (want dat moet enorm geweest zijn) de betonstructuren te recupereren zijn.

----------


## rene.derksen

@frederic.... Je spreekt je eigen post nu wel een beetje tegen die je 2 minuten eerder plaatste....

----------


## speakertech

Zo te zien heeft de staalconstructie van het middencluster de vuurzee overleefd. Moet wel degelijk materiaal geweest zijn.
Triest om te zien wat vuur aanricht. Hopelijk kan men de oorzaak achterhalen, want daar kun je dan weer lering uit trekken.

Speakertech

----------


## frederic

> @frederic.... Je spreekt je eigen post nu wel een beetje tegen die je 2 minuten eerder plaatste....



Waarom? Iedereen kan toch zien dat tegen de wanden gordijnen hangen?
En ik hoop gewoon dat het brandwerende gordijnen waren. Want op de foto na de brand zijn ze er niet meer. 
Ik doe toch geen uitspraak over de oorzaak?

----------


## rene.derksen

Hmm nee oke... 

Maar zoiets mag je min of meer wel aannemen als je je theater permanent als circus hebt bekleed. Overigens waren die doeken en alle schilderingen en tevens het gebouw rijksmonumenten, geloof maar dat daar wat aan de brandveiligheid gedaan is..!

Maar als eenmaal de hens erin zit, dan doet een geïmpregneerd doekje ook niet meer zoveel.

----------


## Zinzi

Jullie maken de befaamde fout, die eenieder maakte, op het moment dat ze het speelhuis binnenliepen. Één keer klappen en je weet dat je bedrogen bent. Geen van de doeken is echt. Je ziet enkel schilderingen op een harde kaatsende ondergrond.

----------


## rene.derksen

Aaah natuurlijk, lang geleden dat ik er binnen was geweest, stond me iets van bij dat het een betonnen bak was, vandaar ik het ook had over doeken (door de opmerking van frederic) en vervolgens over schilderingen... Want dat waren het..

----------


## speakertech

> Jullie maken de befaamde fout, die eenieder maakte, op het moment dat ze het speelhuis binnenliepen. Één keer klappen en je weet dat je bedrogen bent. Geen van de doeken is echt. Je ziet enkel schilderingen op een harde kaatsende ondergrond.



Al zouden de wanden met stof bekleed zijn, dan is het hoogst brandvertragend/zelfdovend behandeld, dat is wat anders als onbrandbaar. Het materiaal vat dus veel moeilijker vlam en zal niet doorbranden als het aangestoken wordt. Evenwel is een dergelijk behandelde stof niet bestand tegen een inferno als hier heeft plaatsgevonden.

Als de "doeken" schilderingen waren, waar was dan op geschilderd? Op de plaats waar de doeken hingen, zijn nu schuine frames te zien. Zat daar dan een houten bekleding tegen o.i.d.? Beton lijkt me toch wel wat zwaar.
Als het echt kunstschilderwerk is, dan vind ik het zeer knap gedaan. Zie ook de virtuele tour hier:http://speelhuis.virtuele-tour.nl/virtual.html

Speakertech

----------


## Caspero

Naar mijn weten waren die doeken op beton geschilderd. Als ik de foto's zie ga ik er toch aan twijfelen. 't Kwam de akoestiek niet ten goede in elk geval.
Desalniettemin erg zonde van de zaal. Kwam er met plezier langs. Al het goede voor de collega's daar...

----------


## moderator

Iedereen, zonder uitzondering en dus mezelf incluis, ging de eerste keer aan de wanden voelen of het echt doek was... Dat was juist zo mooi daar!
Was schildering op beton.

Op de foto mooi te zien wat een bijzondere zaal het was, triest als je ziet wat er na deze vlammenzee van over is.
Hoop dat ze besluiten tot wederopbouw!

----------


## frederic

> Iedereen, zonder uitzondering en dus mezelf incluis, ging de eerste keer aan de wanden voelen of het echt doek was... Dat was juist zo mooi daar!
> Was schildering op beton.
> 
> Op de foto mooi te zien wat een bijzondere zaal het was, triest als je ziet wat er na deze vlammenzee van over is.
> Hoop dat ze besluiten tot wederopbouw!



Inderdaad als dit geschilderd is op beton, bijzonder knap gedaan!
Hopelijk kunnen ze de betonstructuren recupereren.

----------


## speakertech

Lees ik net dat de rookmelders alvast waren uitgezet voor de komende voorstelling. Dat was dan niet goed geregeld denk ik zo.
 Het uitschakelen van dergelijke voorzieningen moet volgens mij gebeuren vlak voor de tijd dat er bijv onschuldige rook wordt opgewekt. In elk geval is er dan ook toezicht. Een regisseur moet toch wel meer dingen bespreken met de bühnemeester?
Trouwens waarom zou je ze uitzetten? Volgens mij kun je die dingen beter afschakelen van de directe melding naar de brandweer etc. Maar het is toch geen probleem als er een lampje en een zoemertje aan gaan op een brandmeldpaneel? De verantwoordelijke mensen weten wat er speelt, of er een voorstelling is en kunnen meteen gaan kijken of de meldtijd klopt met de activiteiten in het gebouw/toneel.
Ik kan me moeilijk voorstellen, dat daar nou eens niemand aan gedacht heeft.

Speakertech

----------


## Gast1401081

> Lees ik net dat de rookmelders alvast waren uitgezet voor de komende voorstelling. Dat was dan niet goed geregeld denk ik zo.
>  Het uitschakelen van dergelijke voorzieningen moet volgens mij gebeuren vlak voor de tijd dat er bijv onschuldige rook wordt opgewekt. In elk geval is er dan ook toezicht. Een regisseur moet toch wel meer dingen bespreken met de bühnemeester?
> Trouwens waarom zou je ze uitzetten? Volgens mij kun je die dingen beter afschakelen van de directe melding naar de brandweer etc. Maar het is toch geen probleem als er een lampje en een zoemertje aan gaan op een brandmeldpaneel? De verantwoordelijke mensen weten wat er speelt, of er een voorstelling is en kunnen meteen gaan kijken of de meldtijd klopt met de activiteiten in het gebouw/toneel.
> Ik kan me moeilijk voorstellen, dat daar nou eens niemand aan gedacht heeft.
> 
> Speakertech



Ja, tot dat het routine wordt dat de rookmelder niet doorgemeld staat, het zoemertje altijd zoemt, de lampjes altijd flikkeren, en er dus niemand meer op reageert. 

Volgens mij zijn de rookmelders uitgezet voor de rookmachines om het uitlichten te vergemakkelijken, maar niet meer aangezet toen ze zijn gaan eten.

Automatiseren: de rookmelders worden uitgezet als er bewegingsmelders in de regieruimte mensen detecteren. Of een soort dodemansknop : alleen als er iemand op de stoel in de regiekamer zit kan de rookmelder overbrugd worden. 

Voorlopig is het gewoon erg jammer van het theater, jammer van de omwonenden die met oud en nieuw elders onderdak moeten zoeken, etc. 
Verder de schuldvraag : Alle apparatuur moet op basis van een RI&E regelmatig getest worden op de kwaliteit van het materiaal. De laatste keer dat ik een mengtafel of versterkerrack gezien heb met calibratie-datum-sticker is al weer een tijdje geleden....

----------


## SPS

> Verder de schuldvraag : Alle apparatuur moet op basis van een RI&E regelmatig getest worden op de kwaliteit van het materiaal. De laatste keer dat ik een mengtafel of versterkerrack gezien heb met calibratie-datum-sticker is al weer een tijdje geleden....



OOK bij jou in het magazijn dus blijkbaar.......De kwaliteitscontrole zal trouwens over het algemeen niet veel verder gaan dan het vaststellen van de electrische veiligheid zoals bij el. handgereedschap.... Geen enkele keuring zal toekomstige defecten met mogelijk ernstige gevolgen kunnen uitsluiten.

Paul

----------


## speakertech

> Ja, tot dat het routine wordt dat de rookmelder niet doorgemeld staat, het zoemertje altijd zoemt, de lampjes altijd flikkeren, en er dus niemand meer op reageert.



Ik denk dat dat een dooddoenertje is Mac. Wanneer gaat die rookmelder af? Als er brand is en een vooraf gemelde rookontwikkeling.
Sporadisch lijkt me.
Wat het controleren en calibreren betreft, maak ik mij het meeste zorgen om lichtnetkabels. Nog niet zo heel lang geleden fikte bij mij boven in de coulissen een perfect uitziende kabel af en wel ter hoogte van een origineel aangespoten schucko. Op het forum ben ik toen eens op zoek geweest naar een goede kabeltestmethode. Ik heb wel eens gehoord over het zgn "uitbranden", een test waarbij een kabel gedurende korte tijd een overdosis stroom te verwerken krijgt. Zwakke plekken zullen dan de geest geven.
Ook in mijn geval had er brand kunnen onstaan, ondanks dat ik secuur ben op beschadigde kabels, stekers, losse trekontlastingen etc.
Geluk was dat we er bij waren. Hoewel de dimmeruitgang met 10 amp gezekerd was, ontstond er een mooie vlamboog.

Speakertech

----------


## Gast1401081

> Ik denk dat dat een dooddoenertje is Mac.




nee joh, das de praktijk in een theater waar per jaar een pallet rookvloeistof verstookt wordt...

( enne, @SPS : mijn mengers en versterkers zie ik niet zo vaak meer... )

----------


## FiëstaLj

> Ik denk dat dat een dooddoenertje is Mac. Wanneer gaat die rookmelder af? Als er brand is en een vooraf gemelde rookontwikkeling.
> Sporadisch lijkt me.
> Wat het controleren en calibreren betreft, maak ik mij het meeste zorgen om lichtnetkabels. Nog niet zo heel lang geleden fikte bij mij boben in de coulissen een perfect uitziende kabel af en wel ter hoogte van een origineel aangespoten schucko. Op het forum ben ik toen eens op zoek geweest naar een goede kabeltestmethode. Ik heb wel eens gehoord over het zgn "uitbranden", een test waarbij een kabel gedurende korte tijd een overdosis stroom te verwerken krijgt. Zwakke plekken zullen dan de geest geven.
> Ook in mijn geval had er brand kunnen onstaan, ondanks dat ik secuur ben op beschadigde kabels, stekers, losse trekontlastingen etc.
> Geluk was dat we er bij waren. Hoewel de dimmeruitgang met 10 amp gezekerd was, ontstond er een mooie vlamboog.
> 
> Speakertech



Fluke maakt testers waarmee apparaten en bekabeling getest kunnen worden. Bij ons op de zaak wordt zo jaarlijks alle apparatuur en spanningsbekabeling getest.

----------


## speakertech

> Fluke maakt testers waarmee apparaten en bekabeling getest kunnen worden. Bij ons op de zaak wordt zo jaarlijks alle apparatuur en spanningsbekabeling getest.



Beetje off-topic vraag, hoe gaat die tester om met een zwakke plek? Als de kabel een aantal doorgebroken vezels heeft, zal de weerstand niet meteen veel toenemen.
Misschien iets voor het techniekforum.

Speakertech

----------


## FiëstaLj

> Beetje off-topic vraag, hoe gaat die tester om met een zwakke plek? Als de kabel een aantal doorgebroken vezels heeft, zal de weerstand niet meteen veel toenemen.
> Misschien iets voor het techniekforum.
> 
> Speakertech



Geen flauw idee, aangezien ik die tests niet uitvoer. Wellicht kan de website van Fluke je verder helpen ?

----------


## axs

Die testers van fluke zijn PAT-testers en testen oa op verliesstroom, isolatieweerstand, de aarding... en doen bv ook een inschakeltest en aanraakstroomtest.
Of je daarmee een slechte kabel kan opsporen...  :Cool:

----------


## renevanh

> Alle apparatuur moet op basis van een RI&E regelmatig getest worden op de kwaliteit van het materiaal.



Als het inderdaad de SD11 van Montezuma zou zijn (wat ik sterk betwijfel, maar dat terzijde) zou die nog geen jaar oud zijn...

----------


## SPS

> Als het inderdaad de SD11 van Montezuma zou zijn (wat ik sterk betwijfel, maar dat terzijde) zou die nog geen jaar oud zijn...



Tja, de Apollo 13 was slechts 1 week oud en toch ook behoorlijk getest...... Zegt allemaal niets. Doodoener: "Alles gaat defect, alleen je weet niet wanneer..." 

Paul

----------


## tha_dj

Uitschakelen of niet van rookmelders, is mits het een goed gekeurde installatie betreft niet nodig !!!
Meeste zalen hebben verschillende type melders om rook / hitte te detecteren afhankelijk van de toepassing van een ruimte aan te passen.
Zelfde geld ook voor doormelding via brandmeldpaneel, zit bij 90% een zoemer uit knop ( tegenwoordig: zoemer afstel knop ( niewe nen 2535 eis ))
Melding richting centrale van de brandweer via contactpersoon van de zaal is voldoende om niet per direct een uitruk teweeg te brengen bij melding, maar door eerst contact met persoon van locatie op te lossen tenzij er meerdere snel opvolgende logische meldingen binnenkomen.
Verders allemaal zeer vervelend maar denk toch echt dat een onderzoek moet uitwijzen hoe en wat, blijft verders gissen zo.
Maar keuren van kabels is officieel verplicht, maar hoeveel van de bedrijven houdt zich hier aan ? Net als met de hijs en hefmiddellen.
WEINIG !
Kost allemaal, en moet verdient, en ach....er gebeurd toch NOOIT wat !!!
Zouden eigenlijk keurmeesters voor weekend vermaak moeten komen, net als bouwinspecteurs.
Leggen die de evenementen plat als het er niet deugdelijk aan toe gaat, of als er ongekeurd materiaal gebruikt wordt eventueel boetes uitdelen.
Zijn de slechte bedrijven meteen uitgekakt en kan een ander die de zaakjes op orde heeft weer een knaak verdienen.
Ook alle leraren kunnen dan ff omgeschoold en blijven ambtenaar.

----------


## rinus bakker

Het is natuurlijk heel jammer van die karakteristieke lokatie,
ook al was het natuurlijk een van de vele horror-gedachtenkronkels van een architect.
Ik meen me te herinneren dat er nog wel het een en ander aan al die 45 graden wanden enz
voor het nodige aan techniek en logistiek 'kwa handig en efficient' een handicap kon vormen.
En er zou na een verherverbouwing een wat ruimere toneeltoren door niemand betreurd worden. 
Dit soort van gebouwen (zeker de woningen) zijn voor de brandweer natuurlijk ook een horror:
door de vormgeving zorgen ze voor hun eigen onbelemmerde zuurstofaanvoer, 
en tegelijk een slechte bereikbaarheid vanaf de grond.

En dan nog een opmerking in het algemeen:
_"Maar keuren van kabels is officieel verplicht, maar hoeveel van de bedrijven houdt zich hier aan ? Net als met de hijs en hefmiddellen."
_Keuren van kabels verplicht?  Keuren van hijs- en hefmiddelen verplicht?
Wat bedoel je precies met 'keuren'? 
Door wie moet dat dan gebeuren volgens jou? Een NoBo, een BoBo of een HoBo?
En in welke Wet, Besluit of Reglement kan ik dat voor die beide zaken dan terugvinden?

Of valt dat onder dezelfde regels als voor de auto's die verplicht een APK _moeten_ hebben?
(Zelfs de nieuwbouw wordt niet meer 'gekeurd' door een bouw-keur-meester,
en ik begreep dat zelfs de brandweer niet meer toekomt aan keuren van alle nieuwbouw, laat staan 'oudbouw'.
Hoewel ze tegenwoordig het wel weer met de nieuwbouw zouden moeten kunnen bijbenen.)

----------


## tha_dj

Nou keuren ( inspectie ), net als gereedschap en ander elektrisch gereedschap !!! Net als in de bouw, de kracht kabels en paddestoeltjes gekeurd worden door een bevoegd persoon !!!
Identificatie label ( uniek ) aan ieder contactdoosje, krachtkabel, enz. tegenwoordig net als bij de hond of kat met een klein chipje welke je erin / erop plakt.
Inclusie de meetgegevens in een rapportje vastgelegd wat of de waardes zijn.
Net als iedere nieuwbouw woning wordt gemeten op aardweerstand, enz.

http://www.euronorm.net/content/temp...php?itemID=612, http://www.euronorm.net/content/temp...hp?itemID=1708, 

Oh, en deze  http://www.dilago.nl/include/service...stermijnen.pdf

En wat betreft keuring vanuit brandweer, hebben wij het dagelijks druk met: haast, spoed en andere brandmelpanelen die echt moeten hangen omdat anders de gebruiksvergunning voor gebouwen niet wordt afgegeven.

Kom uit de bouw als elctricien ( honden baan vond ik dat ), en ben inmiddels CAD tekenaar van brandmeldpanelen ( warm en droog ) dus ja heb bepaalde dingen ooit meegekregen en zie, maak mee dat dit gekeurd wordt omdat het moet.

Vooral bij kortsluiting, brand, enz een stok tussen de deur om aan te tonen dat het materiaal voldeed aan eisen en volgens normen.

Hobby wat bij in het licht / geluid, maar zie hier om mij heen echt wel verschillen tussen een bedrijf wat keurt en wat niet keurt.
Zijn ook hele verschillende bedrijven qua bedrijfsvoering en klanten kring maar weet wel hoe IK ook mijn zaak het liefst voor de dag zie komen.
Ga zo eens ff kijken bij een akkefietje van een concullega die ik waarschijnlijk ook wel ga plaatsen, maar dat komt dan wel in een ander topic  :Cool:

----------


## frederic

Weet iemand ondertussen welke tafel er exact stond?

----------


## SPS

En ik meen zeker te weten dat er geen periodieke keuringseisen te vinden zijn voor een mengtafel ( en zeker niet een uitgevoerd met een losse Shuko kabel)
of een equalizer of een galmpje of een CD speler of een Compressor of wat je nog meer kunt vinden op een geluidseiland in een theater.
En DAAR ging het hier toch over? Niet over paddestoelen, 63A CEE krachtkabels enz.

Laat me graag verwijzen naar de voorschriften voor dergelijk laagspanningsapparaten............!
Wie?
Paul

----------


## renevanh

Ze moeten voldoen aan CE en het KEMA keurmerk, dat lijkt me in principe voldoende.

----------


## frederic

> Ze moeten voldoen aan CE en het KEMA keurmerk, dat lijkt me in principe voldoende.



Idd, voor mengtafels en rand apparaten bestaan geen periodieke keuringen.
Zelfs niet voor eindversterkers.

Ik denk eerlijk gezegd niet dat de fout aan de FOH zelf gevonden zal worden.
Misschien hoogstens aan de elektrische kabels achteraan in de stadge racken om de modules van stroom te voorzien.

----------


## tha_dj

> En ik meen zeker te weten dat er geen periodieke keuringseisen te vinden zijn voor een mengtafel ( en zeker niet een uitgevoerd met een losse Shuko kabel)
> of een equalizer of een galmpje of een CD speler of een Compressor of wat je nog meer kunt vinden op een geluidseiland in een theater.
> En DAAR ging het hier toch over? Niet over paddestoelen, 63A CEE krachtkabels enz.
> 
> Laat me graag verwijzen naar de voorschriften voor dergelijk laagspanningsapparaten............!
> Wie?
> Paul



Juist, waren ook afgedwaald al in het onderwerp !!! Hier zijn inderdaad GEEN voorschriften voor.
Maar goed, ging dus ook over de paddestoelen, enz en het feit dat er maar weinig bedrijven met gekeurd materiaal op rit zijn.
Grotendeels door de onkosten en drukte op de markt van verhuur. Oftewel minder kosten en meer winst ?

En ook dat ik het eigenlijk niet aannemelijk vindt dat het in een mixer is ontstaan.






> Ze moeten voldoen aan CE en het KEMA keurmerk, dat lijkt me in principe voldoende.



Ja, daar heb ik ook een sappig verhaal over liggen....... komt erop neer dat bij de volgende batch er gewoon een stempel extra wordt gezet op het product.

----------


## Gast1401081

> En ik meen zeker te weten dat er geen periodieke keuringseisen te vinden zijn voor een mengtafel ( en zeker niet een uitgevoerd met een losse Shuko kabel)
> of een equalizer of een galmpje of een CD speler of een Compressor of wat je nog meer kunt vinden op een geluidseiland in een theater.
> En DAAR ging het hier toch over? Niet over paddestoelen, 63A CEE krachtkabels enz.
> 
> Laat me graag verwijzen naar de voorschriften voor dergelijk laagspanningsapparaten............!
> Wie?
> Paul



NEN3140. 





> Ze moeten voldoen aan CE en het KEMA keurmerk, dat lijkt me in principe voldoende.



KEMA is een instantie die volgens een bepaalde norm keurt. de norm mag je zelf aandragen, KEMA legt die norm vervolgens over jouw apparaat. 





> Idd, voor mengtafels en rand apparaten bestaan geen periodieke keuringen.
> Zelfs niet voor eindversterkers.
> 
> .



NEN3140. 

verder arbowetgeving: middels de omgekeerde bewijslast ( je baas moet er voor zorgen dat jij veilig kunt werken, en moet dat dan ook aan kunnen tonen) moet alles regelmatig ff gechecked worden.

----------


## rinus bakker

Dank je wel MAC,
maar een norm (zoals 3140) is nog geen wet.

En 'keuren',  'checken', 'controleren' en 'inspecteren' zijn allemaal heel slecht beschreven in de NL-wetgeving.
En al helemaal niet dat dat door SGS, TuV, DNV, ABOMA, AIB-Vinçotte, KOMO, KEMA, HEMA, of de WIBRA zou moeten gebeuren...
Kun je ook prima zelf doen - mits je die 'conkeurspectie'-gegevens maar op papier vastlegt.

*Wat is veilig? 
*1) Dijken (of huizen?) voor een storm die ééns per 500 jaar voorkomt of ééntje van 1x / 1000 jaar?
2) Een regering die de banken de vrijheid geeft om vrijuit aan te klooien (= ongebreidelde risico's nemen ten bate van de eigen bonussen)
 of 
ééntje die in de gaten heeft dat voor allerlei (risicovolle!) zaken nu eenmaal regels zullen moeten gelden? 
(En die dat soort regels daarna ook handhaaft, en niet alleen denkt aan de eigen -vette- baan ná de politiek.)

----------


## @lex

> En ik meen zeker te weten...



Meen je dat of weet je dat zeker? Contradictio in terminis!

Ik vraag me overigens wel af waarom er zo weinig van de schilderingen is overgebleven. Voor zover ik weet was het direct op het beton aangebracht en je zou dus verwachten dat er nog sporen van te zien zouden moeten zijn.

@lex

----------


## rinus bakker

*2 @lex*,
niet alles was beton hoor. 
Ook die kubushuizen waren niet helemaal van beton.
Er zijn ook allerlei panelen / schuine wanden in hout uitgevoerd geweest.

Plus:
als het maar heet genoeg is, is zelfs de verf op de muur een vorm van brandbaar product...
En daarna doen de stralen van de brandspuiten de rest.

En als de rook/brand-melders echt uitstonden is dit nog een leuke voor de verzekeraars en advocaten.
Want een nieuwe schouwburg (wedden dat ie een grotere/betere toneeltoren krijgt?)
is toch effe duurder dan een nieuwe zaaltafel.
Dus niemand in ons land zal dit nog een keertje willen herhalen.

Wat gaan "we" in de sector doen (hoe gaan we om?) met rook/brandmelders - in de zaal?
Dat je hem op het toneel uitzet dat snap ik, maar ook in de zaal?
Een al (ruim?) voor aanvang van de voorstelling?
Ik vermoed dat er weer eens een kalfje verzopen is... :Frown:

----------


## Gast1401081

> Dank je wel MAC,
> maar een norm (zoals 3140) is nog geen wet.



oh, zeker wel, via de Arbo-wet.





> De werkgever zorgt voor de veiligheid en de gezondheid van de werknemers inzake alle met de arbeid verbonden aspecten en voert daartoe een beleid dat is gericht op zo goed mogelijke arbeidsomstandigheden, waarbij hij, gelet op de stand van de wetenschap en professionele dienstverlening, het volgende in acht neemt:



in die stand van wetenschap en dienstverlening ligt de volledige NEN-familie , ISO's enAPK's etc etc besloten.

----------


## devries

> rinus bakker



Met een beetje hazer hou je de rook echt niet alleen op het toneel. Vandaar dat het me logisch lijkt dat de zaal dan ook uit gaan. Sommige gevallen zelfs aanliggende gangen. En ruim voor de voorstelling is heel normaal. De hazers gaan meestal voor de avond pauze al aan! Er zijn belichters die graag met de hazer aan, aanpassingen willen maken.

Een andere type melder lijkt me dan toch geen gekke oplossing. Maar schijnbaar is rook in het theater nieuw en moet eerst het wiel opnieuw uitgevonden worden!?

Uiteindelijk brand er niet elke week een theater af dus lijkt het me toch een incident. Dat wil niet zeggen dat het niet anders moet maar echt werkbare oplossingen zie ik nog niet op het forum.

----------


## rinus bakker

Dus dan moeten we (dit soort) schouwburg-branden toch maar weer gaan incalculeren als een 'normaal' risico?
Het gaslicht is afgeschaft - en daarmee het veruit (en ook historisch) grootste gevaar - 
maar de aanwezigheid van rook- en mist-machines dwingen uitschakeling van de rook-en brandmelders af...
En dan is dus de conclusie voor Helmond (en de Montezuma's) gewoonweg: Een typisch geval van "pech gehad"?
Voer voor aansprakelijkheidsadvocaten... LOL.

2 MAC:
ik ben het wel volledig me je eens kwa redenering,
maar "*De Kneuzenclub van 150*" in DenHaag heeft in al haar bekrompenheid besloten dat er 
in het kader van terugdringen van de regelgeving nou juist geen normen meer 'als wettelijke regel' zullen gelden.
Dan kunnen ze namelijk wel hun eigen beleidsgepriegel blijven volhouden op de diverse Ministeries.

Precies jouw citaat geeft aan dat de NL normen geen deel uitmaken van de Wet.

In een aantal landen om ons heen is precies het omgekeerde het geval:
daar verwijst de wetgeving met naam en toenaam naar welke normen er volgens de Wet MOETEN worden gevolgd.
Nu is er voor (zo ongeveer) elke norm in NL alleen maar een civiele basis, maar geen straf- of bestuurs-rechtelijke.
Leve het gedoogland en de ministers en kamerleden die het zelf niet eens snappen. 
Af en toe eens een kleine boete (strafrecht!) is voor een verhuurbedrijf veel minder erg - en veel duidelijker, 
dan heel soms een enorme schadepost, vooral als onze "bank+verzekeraars" niet willen uitbetalen
omdat ze al onze jarenlang opgehaalde 'premiepoen' in zeer risicovolle landen en vastgoedprojecten belegd (en verloren!!!!) hebben.
Maar dat dan wel met (door politici en/of pensionfondsbesturen 'gelegaliseerde') vette salarissen en mega-bonussen. 
Iedereen die de de afgelopen 10 jaar de Nederlandse "kantoren-ziekte", of de vastgoed-boomtowns in bijv. Spanje en Dubai heeft gezien 
moet zich toch minstens een paar keer achter de oren hebben gekrabt. 
Maar zo niet al onze Speculeer-Bonus-Junks: hun winst = ons verlies! 

Bij wie komen de afgefikte schouwburg en dito appatuur nu op de rekening? 

PS1:
Ik vraag me zelfs af of het Bouwbesluit met naam en toenaam 
de normen van de Eurocodes als maatstaf voor 'veiligheid' van bouwwerken noemt.
PS2:
hoe minder er in de Wet specifiek wordt genoemd - hoe vager het allemaal blijft 
en 
- hoe langer de 'verantwoordelijken(?)' op hun pluche stoel kunnen blijven plakken...

----------


## Lala

HELMOND – Het afgebrande Helmondse theater ‘t Speelhuis  zal definitief volledig worden gesloopt. Herbouw in de oorspronkelijke  staat is niet mogelijk. - Dit maakte wethouder Jan van den Heuvel (D66,  cultuur) maandagmiddag bekend.


 		De gemeente Helmond gaat een sloopvergunning aanvragen. In de  avonduren zullen Helmondse gemeenteraadsleden er in een vergadering over  praten. Van den Heuvel baseert zijn conclusies op drie bouwkundige  rapporten. Het gaat om rapporten van de verzekeraar, van een ingehuurd  bureau voor contra-expertise en van de gemeentelijke bouwexperts zelf. 

Herbouw  van 't Speelhuis volgens het oorspronkelijk ontwerp van architect Piet  Blom is ook niet mogelijk vanwege de nu geldende bouwvoorschriften. De  zwaardere eisen met het oog op de veiligheid zijn vastgelegd in het  Bouwbesluit.

Van den Heuvel gaf op 16 januari in een  raadscommissievergadering al aan dat de voorlopige conclusies op een  'total loss' van 't Speelhuis wezen. De grote brand op 29 december heeft  de muren doen scheuren. Ook zijn vloeren verzakt en is de hele beton-  en staalconstructie 'zeer ernstig beschadigd', meldde de wethouder toen  al. 

De afgelopen weken werden allerlei acties gevoerd voor  herbouw van het karakteristieke gebouw. Abel Blom, de zoon van Piet  Blom, pleitte daar ondermeer voor. Hij sprak vorige week nog met zes  Helmondse raadsfracties. Via internet werd een petitie gestart. Die is  door meer dan duizend mensen ondertekend.

----------


## e-sonic

De OLV kerk in Helmond wordt de komende vijf jaar de locatie voor theater in Helmond, onlangs werd de laatste mis gehouden, ondergetekende mocht het bestek en de offertes bekijken voor het meest recente audiosysteem van de kerk.  De aanwezige luidsprekers waren nog op een buizenversterker in bedrijf geweest.
https://twitter.com/#!/audiopartner/...com%2FDGiRI2YW



http://www.ed.nl/specials/Speelhuis/11594839/Laatste-mis-in-Helmondse-OLV-kerk.ece

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik vermoed dat die Kerk ook wat langer in bedrijf geweest is dan het geKanteldeKubusTheater.
En de aard van de programmering is natuurlijk in al die jaren ook niet zo veel veranderd.
Dus kun je daar ook redelijk oude appartuur aantreffen.

----------


## R. den Ridder

> De OLV kerk in Helmond wordt de komende vijf jaar de locatie voor theater in Helmond, onlangs werd de laatste mis gehouden, ondergetekende mocht het bestek en de offertes bekijken voor het meest recente audiosysteem van de kerk. De aanwezige luidsprekers waren nog op een buizenversterker in bedrijf geweest.
> https://twitter.com/#!/audiopartner/...com%2FDGiRI2YW



Ik hou me van harte aanbevolen voor die oude speakers.. niks tegen een setje goede breedbanders gekoppeld aan een moderne tweeter in een open baffle in de huiskamer!

----------


## e-sonic

De installatie is al een paar jaar geleden vervangen, ik ben met de metingen voor het bestek in 2007 begonnen, ook de huidige eaw installatie zul je in de theater omgeving niet tegenkomen. De aanbesteding voor het theatersysteem loopt nu, o.a. analoge en digitale infrastructuur. De kerk wordt voor een periode van 5 jaar ingezet als theater.

----------


## frederic

Is er al nieuws ivm het afgebrande theater zelf? Is de oorzaak ondertussen al gevonden?
Zijn er plannen voor de heropbouw?

----------


## SPS

> Ik hou me van harte aanbevolen voor die oude speakers.. niks tegen een setje goede breedbanders gekoppeld aan een moderne tweeter in een open baffle in de huiskamer!



Hmm. 9710'en? Lijkt wel een beetje. In ieder geval Philipsjes met alnico magneten. Leuk om te hebben inderdaad.

----------


## e-sonic

EL7011-11,  is nogal populair op Duitse fora, ik weet niet waar ze gebleven zijn...

http://www.hupse.eu/radio/speakers/EL7011.htm

----------


## e-sonic

Renders van de nieuwe opstelling, theater in de kerk.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

Morgen gaat het nieuwe Speelhuis open,

https://twitter.com/gemeenteHelmond/...535681/photo/1
groet jurjen

----------


## drbeat

> Renders van de nieuwe opstelling, theater in de kerk.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater
> 
> Morgen gaat het nieuwe Speelhuis open,
> 
> https://twitter.com/gemeenteHelmond/...535681/photo/1
> groet jurjen



Ook op architectenweb heeft men vanuit de architect een aantal foto's staan, volgens mij wat ouder maar erg mooi geworden hoor! Mijn inziens HERBESTEMMING OP ZIJN BEST!! al ben ik wel benieuwd naar hoe het daar klinkt....
http://www.architectenweb.nl/aweb/re...PhotoID=253540

en op de eigen site ook een leuk verhaaltje:
http://www.theaterspeelhuis.nl/nieuw...naf-9-februari

Mijn inziens Prachtig....al klopt de bovenste quote niet, het is pas 9 februari open gegaan volgens de site...
Doet niet af aan het verhaal...HELMOND heeft weer een SPEELHUIS!

En ik mag met mijn dochter naar bumba in dromenland in het speelhuis te Helmond, haar eerste theaterbezoekje....hoop dat ze geniet!

----------


## SPS

> En ik mag met mijn dochter naar bumba in dromenland in het speelhuis te Helmond, haar eerste theaterbezoekje....hoop dat ze geniet!



En jij ook natuurlijk! Zijn we toch niet te groot/oud voor toch? :Embarrassment:

----------


## rinus bakker

Als het "nieuwe" Speelhuis een succes blijkt, 
zijn er mogelijk nog heel wat andere gemeentes 
die hun (leegstaande) kerkenbestand 
alsnog eens onder de loep kunnen nemen.

Want theater-nieuwbouw of kerken-verbouw? 
Dat scheelt toch vaak een miljoenetje of wat.

Uiteindelijk is het toch allemaal "poppenkast" en "show".

----------


## Stoney3K

> Want theater-nieuwbouw of kerken-verbouw? 
> Dat scheelt toch vaak een miljoenetje of wat.
> 
> Uiteindelijk is het toch allemaal "poppenkast" en "show".



Goed punt. Vergeet ook even niet dat kerken al eeuwen lang vergelijkbaar opgebouwd werden als 'theaters' (maar dan zonder portaal/proscenium) om een grote massa toe te kunnen spreken.

Akoestiek en veel natuurlijk licht is immers het enige wat ze echt hadden tot we met luidsprekersystemen en dimmerracks begonnen te slepen. Een beetje kerk is gebouwd om iemand verstaanbaar en zichtbaar neer te zetten, voor gauw een paar duizend man in een wat grotere kathedraal. En dat alleen met zijn eigen stem!

Ik denk dat we daar als technici soms nog wat van kunnen leren, hoe het 'vroeger' gebeurde tegenover de massale line-arrays die we nu overal in het plafond knopen, omdat het kan...

----------


## drbeat

> En jij ook natuurlijk! Zijn we toch niet te groot/oud voor toch?



Ik denk dat ik er heel erg van ga genieten, vooral van haar reactie's op bumba!! Das hier voor de tv al geweldig!  :Embarrassment: 

Enne...Je bent nooit te oud voor Bumba! zeker niet met die kleintjes, dan voel je jezelf even weer die leeftijd!! :Cool:

----------


## drbeat

> Als het "nieuwe" Speelhuis een succes blijkt, 
> zijn er mogelijk nog heel wat andere gemeentes 
> die hun (leegstaande) kerkenbestand 
> alsnog eens onder de loep kunnen nemen.
> 
> Want theater-nieuwbouw of kerken-verbouw? 
> Dat scheelt toch vaak een miljoenetje of wat.
> 
> Uiteindelijk is het toch allemaal "poppenkast" en "show".



Misschien een leuke verandering van het kerkbestuur....een programeringsbestuur voor de kerk...volgens berichten in Cobouw zijn er straks mega veel kerken die leeg komen te staan en het vastgoed wordt afgestoten.
http://www.cobouw.nl/nieuws/algemeen...tandsproblemen

Wie weet een nieuwe markt....al denk ik met betrekking tot de vollumme's die er bij een concert gehaald worden het in een kerk met die mega glasvlakken met glas in lood raampjes toch wat moeilijk gaat worden de geluidsproductie binnen te houden dusdanig dat er niemand last van heeft....Allemaal mogelijk hoor technisch...maar in deze tijd kostendekkend te exploiteren?? dat zal de moeilijkste uitdaging worden. Uberhoubt de herbestemming van dit soort vastgoed naar een bruikbare en in in de toekomst te exploiteren verhuur of koop is complex maar zeer interessant.

Tijdje terug een klein kerkje gezien wat tot woonhuis werd verbouwd met diverse inpandige verdiepingen met veel respect voor de oude vollummes en interieur...echt een prachthuis met een prachtig gebouw...met de nodige zorg en onderhoud....

----------


## Stoney3K

> Wie weet een nieuwe markt....al denk ik met betrekking tot de vollumme's die er bij een concert gehaald worden het in een kerk met die mega glasvlakken met glas in lood raampjes toch wat moeilijk gaat worden de geluidsproductie binnen te houden dusdanig dat er niemand last van heeft....Allemaal mogelijk hoor technisch...maar in deze tijd kostendekkend te exploiteren?? dat zal de moeilijkste uitdaging worden. Uberhoubt de herbestemming van dit soort vastgoed naar een bruikbare en in in de toekomst te exploiteren verhuur of koop is complex maar zeer interessant.



Zo'n kerk is er op gemaakt om geluid (van voor naar achteren) zo ver mogelijk te dragen, en dat vooral in de frequentiebereiken van spraak en zang. De bouw van een kerk is, met opzet, een enorme golfpijp naar achteren toe.

Laat dat nu net zijn waar we tegenwoordig veel voor uitversterken om de afstand te kunnen halen, wat uiteindelijk betekent dat je in zo'n kerk met véél minder PA toe zou kunnen dan de monster-systemen die je nu overal ziet. Ook voor de wat stevigere muzieksoorten.

Ik ben eens benieuwd wat iets simpels als een gevlogen conventioneel systeem (bv. 2x12" per kant) met een centerclustertje en een paar subs in zo'n kerk zou doen...

----------


## SPS

> Zo'n kerk is er op gemaakt om geluid (van voor naar achteren) zo ver mogelijk te dragen, en dat vooral in de frequentiebereiken van spraak en zang. De bouw van een kerk is, met opzet, een enorme golfpijp naar achteren toe.
> 
> Laat dat nu net zijn waar we tegenwoordig veel voor uitversterken om de afstand te kunnen halen, wat uiteindelijk betekent dat je in zo'n kerk met véél minder PA toe zou kunnen dan de monster-systemen die je nu overal ziet. Ook voor de wat stevigere muzieksoorten.
> 
> Ik ben eens benieuwd wat iets simpels als een gevlogen conventioneel systeem (bv. 2x12" per kant) met een centerclustertje en een paar subs in zo'n kerk zou doen...



De zang van vroeger was vooral gregoriaans. Heeft toch wat minder bpm dan de herrie van tegenwoordig. Dat wordt een grote brij in een kathedraal. Tenminste zonder enorme acoustische aanpassingen. En dan heb je je array-tje weer nodig......

verstaanbaarheid was toen ook slecht, maar niet zo belangrijk met missen in het Latijns.....

----------


## vasco

Precies, paar weken geleden was ik nog in een oude kerk i.v.m. een begrafenisdienst. Koor was te horen (en zuiver) dus je mag concluderen dat een kerk is gemaakt om het geluid zo ver mogelijk te dragen. Maar welke tekst ze zongen was niet te verstaan, slechte spraakverstaanbaarheid gewoon één brij (leven de boekjes die je uitgereikt krijgt bij binnenkomst zodat je mee kan lezen).

Een kerk ombouwen tot theater vraagt ook akoestische aanpassingen als je niet alleen geluid achterin wilt krijgen maar ook wilt dat dit geluid verstaanbaar/definieerbaar is.

----------


## drbeat

> Een kerk ombouwen tot theater vraagt ook akoestische aanpassingen als je niet alleen geluid achterin wilt krijgen maar ook wilt dat dit geluid verstaanbaar/definieerbaar is.



Kerken in gotische stijl, zoals er vele in Nederland staan met een middenschip, zijbeuken enz. zijn NOOIT gebouwd voor de akoustiek...zij zijn zo gebouwd om te imponeren. Een kerk was in origine een plaats van samenkomst. 
Na dat men hoger, groter en protseriger konden bouwen door boogstructuren, en de kerk machtiger was dan de politie moest een kerk imponeren, je overdonderen en je stil krijgen door zijn verschijningsvorm.

Heeft niets met akkoustiek te maken hoor, dat was het laatste waar men zich mee bezig hield. Veel meer met macht, in de kerk, vanuit de kerk, en gezien worden. Veel rijke stinkerds werden zelfs onder de plaats waar men altijd zat begraven onder de steen aldaar. (daar komt het gezegde rijke stinkerd ook vandaan omdat die lijken begonnen te rotten en te stinken en die gassen naar boven kwamen).

Beelden, grote orgels, grote schilderijen van heiligen, liefst door 1 persoon geschonken aan de kerk om zijn plaatsje in de hemel te kopen was het doel van de hoogte, en imponeren. altans in de katolieke kerken, en later ook wel in de protestantenkerken, maar dat was veel later in tijd. Kleine kerkjes (maar ook de grote) moesten licht, en ruimte creeren. vandaar het hoge van de kerken, om het licht binnen te krijgen zodat je vroeg in de morgen en laat in de avond nog veel licht had in je kerk. Het moest allemaal naar de hemel wijzen, want daar wilde we toch allemaal naar toe.. 

Kerken zijn voornamelijk gebouwd op symboliek en geloofsovertuigingen van de mensen. Rationaliteit met doordachte concepten was destijds ver te zoeken. Er zijn ook vele kerken ingestort, omdat deze slecht en te groot waren gebouwd. Dus verhalen van goede verstaanbaarheid van een kerk, zoals in Nederland veel gebouwd zijn is (meestal) een fabeltje hoor! 

Kerken(uitzonderingen daar gelaten) zijn akkoustisch een grote ramp. 

Men handelde niet om het geluid naar voren te brengen. Dat kon in die tijd nog geen werkend mens verstaan, al dat latijn en niemand die er zat voor het woord van *** maar meer voor de buurt, want je lag er uit als je niet op zondag 2x naar de kerk ging. Als je baas je niet had zien zitten op zondag, had je vaak maandag wat uit te leggen. 

Vaak zijn kerken ook in de fundering gebroken, door zetting van de ondergrond, interne verbouwingen, aanbouwen van zijbeuken aan het middenschip, en het bouwen van tombes dicht in de spanningslijnen van de dragende zandlagen onder de fundering. 

Nee een Kerk opnieuw herbestemmen is compex maar zeer interessant te noemen. 

Sommige kerken zijn kortweg gewoon niet te herbestemmen omdat er geen behoefte is aan een gebouw van dat soort formaat...Helaas, want het hoort bij het stukje geschiedenis van Nederland.

----------


## ajdeboer

> Rationaliteit met doordachte concepten was destijds ver te zoeken. 
> [...]
> Men handelde niet om het geluid naar voren te brengen.



Zonder te veel off-topic te gaan, maarre:

Het 'dak' op de kansel was toch een doordacht concept om de spreker te versterken.
Na de Reformatie (omstreeks 1517) werd er meer en meer in de volkstaal gesproken. 
Verstaanbaarheid was dus wél een puntje (denk maar weer aan de preekstoel...).
Der Aa-kerk in Groningen is groot (en ontzettend hoog), maar de spreker op de kansel is perfect tot in alle hoeken te verstaan zonder versterking.

Ontopic:
In Sneek is een oude kerk (Noorderkerk) omgebouwd tot theater. Ik heb nog nooit zo'n prachtig theatertje gezien. 
Ontzettend intiem (200 stoelen op inschuiftribune) en perfect voor kleine voorstellingen. Qua sfeer helemaal aanpasbaar doordat alle ruiten te verduisteren (= echt donker) zijn.
Door het witte interieur heb je verder met led alle mogelijkheden om sfeer te scheppen.

Lijkt me een goed concept daar in Helmond.  :Smile:

----------


## drbeat

> Zonder te veel off-topic te gaan, maarre:
> 
> Het 'dak' op de kansel was toch een doordacht concept om de spreker te versterken.
> Na de Reformatie (omstreeks 1517) werd er meer en meer in de volkstaal gesproken. 
> Verstaanbaarheid was dus wél een puntje (denk maar weer aan de preekstoel...).
> Der Aa-kerk in Groningen is groot (en ontzettend hoog), maar de spreker op de kansel is perfect tot in alle hoeken te verstaan zonder versterking.
> 
> Ontopic:
> In Sneek is een oude kerk (Noorderkerk) omgebouwd tot theater. Ik heb nog nooit zo'n prachtig theatertje gezien. 
> ...




inderdaad zijn men later aanpassingen gaan doen voor de verstaanbaarheid, preekstoel, meer houten banken voor het dempen langs de muren enz..  Ook omdat de missen na inderdaad de Reformatie weer in volkstaal werd gesproken. 

On topic,

Waarom Helmond dit een Tijdelijk theater noemt...dat vind ik dan eigenlijk weer jammer. 
Het is inderdaad kwa sfeer, intimiteit, en zoals hier boven met licht prachtig uit te lichten en zijn er sferen prachtig te scheppen.. En mijn inziens niet te evenaren!
Het is mijn inziens erg mooi geworden, en kwa concept mijn inziens zeer doordacht. Zeker kwa architectuur. 

In de buurt heeft bijvoorbeeld Deurne een (groot) probleem met de theaterzaal in het Cultureel centrum...maar hebben ook een prachtige kerk (kerken) leeg staan waar niets mee gebeurt en waar de accoustiek prachtig is, en kwa sfeer net zo in te richten is...alleen wil iedereen iets NIEUWS...Helaas. Want herbestemming van dit soort panden is essentieel voor het behoud van dit erfgoed. Ik hoop dat meerdere investeerders en directeuren van dit soort theaters dit stokje doorgeven en tot een succes brengen!

----------


## NesCio01

offtopic

Zonder in bouwkundigheden te vallen in dit topic
is de bouw(vorm) van een kerk veelal gebaseerd op
religieuze inspiratie. Geïnteresseerden vinden op google
hier voldoende over.

Dat (oude) kerken akoestische mormels zijn, is naar mijn mening
zeer subjectief. Het ligt er maar aan wat je in een ruimte wilt
doen. In veel (oude) kerken is zingen ultiem, maar zet er alsjeblieft
geen zwaar instrumentarium bij (drums/bas). Hiernaast doen de
(dwars)fluit en de viool het er weer erg goed.

Dat akoestiek een subjectief begrip is, wordt wellicht duidelijk als
je naar je badkamer kijkt. Ultieme ruimte voor de opname van een 
mondharmonica!

Verder is het concept van herbestemmen van kerken niet geheel nieuw.
Medio jaren 90 kreeg een kerk in Veenendaal de nieuwe bestemming van
opnamestudio (Willibrordstudio's). Schuin tegenover het theater in Gorinchem
heeft een kerk de bestemming wooncomplex gekregen en zo zijn er vele vele
voorbeelden.

Herbestemmen blijft zeker interessant, maar of het voor de theaterwereld 
financieel en infrastructureel haalbaar is?

grtz

Nes

----------


## drbeat

> offtopic
> 
> Herbestemmen blijft zeker interessant, maar of het voor de theaterwereld 
> financieel en infrastructureel haalbaar is?




Denk eerlijk gezegd van niet dat dit soort gebouwen erg interessant zijn voor herbestemming op dit moment. Heel Reeel gezien zijn dit soort gebouwen kosten technisch al een uitdaging op zich, zonder de technische kant mee te nemen is het al complex.
De bouw heeft het al moeilijk genoeg om uberhoubt wat te mogen bouwen op dit moment.. 

En idd.. Die dwarsfluiten enz. klinken er inderdaad vaak mooier. Echt per kerkje afhankelijk. Maar dat de grote kerken die nu veel al leeg komen staan altijd mooi klinken..tja...daar gaat ook een wereld aan vooraf. 

Kortom Helmond heeft er weer een mooi theater bij!.... 

Ps, Zijn er hier veel mensen die er vaak klusjes hebben? Ik heb er de laatste tijd bij mij in de buurt geregeld een leuk klusje aan. betaald wel niet zo veel, en het is voor mij vaak meer onder het mom van naastenliefde maar vind het vaak leuk omdat je dan instrumenten hebt die je eigenlijk bijna nooit uitversterkt...(viool, contrabas met strijkstok, fluiten en piano met een koor er bij is het vaak erg leuk om te doen.)en je relatief weinig mee moet slepen.

----------


## KlankOntwerp

De akoestiek van middeleeuwse kerken is dramatisch voor moderne muziek en theater. Vergeet niet dat de componisten hun muziek aan de ruimte aanpasten. Zo werd er in kerkmuziek (en in de preek) met lagere tempi gewerkt en met meer ruimte voor de noten (of spraak). Als het al snel en vol werd dan waren het vaak passages in dezelfde toonsoort om dissonantie te voorkomen (overigens werd dissonantie nu ook anders dan toen ervaren). Kamermuziek kon veel meer informatie (en versieringen en dynamiek) bevatten natuurlijk.

Wil je naar de echte kenners van de akoestiek in het theater dan moet je kijken vóór de Christelijke terreur die ons 1000 jaar lang achterlijk hield en revolutionaire ideeën en uitvindingen vernietigde/verbood. De Romeinen bouwden fantastische theaters in de juiste vormen om het uitstekend te kunnen horen. De muren op de speelvloer liepen in een hoek naar de ronde tribune toe waardoor al het geluid naar het publiek gefocust werd. Ook zetten ze potten in de hoeken als akoestiekbeheersing (Helmholzresonatoren) en hadden ze zwevende vloeren. Zelfs nu nog vinden we dingen uit die tijd die we in retrospectief pas begrijpen nadat we het zelf heruitvinden (bekendste voorbeelden zijn batterijen en beton).

Maar dit geheel terzijde.

----------


## e-sonic

Er staan op het twitter account van het speelhuis ook wat semi-humoristische filmpjes over de werkzaamheden in de voorbereiding.
onderwerpen zijn ook  geluid en akoestiek. Ik heb zelf de metingen gedaan voor de vervanging van het audio-systeem voor het gebruik als kerk.  De voornaamste uitdagingen zaten in de locaties voor het plaatsen van de luidsprekers, de zijwanden staan erg ver achter de microfoonposities.  Verder was er sprake van brandpunt vorming in de koepels. 

Huidige kerken zijn doorgaans kleiner en minder hoog. problemen met holle vormen en een te harde afwerking voor een goede spraakverstaanbaarheid zijn nog veelvoorkomend.

----------


## frederic

In een ver verleden heb ik ooit in een kerk gespeeld in Nederland.
Ze hadden daar een glasconstructie (soort serre) ingebracht voor de akoestiek.
Dit werkte behoorlijk goed.

----------


## LJ Gerrit

*Theater Speelhuis in Helmond is weer open!

http://www.controllux.nl/nieuws/345
*

----------

